# A few hardwicki pede pic links



## Galapoheros (Dec 22, 2008)

Just started looking around and found a few more pics.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rev=/images?q=india+centipede&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ipede+india&start=240&ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...130&prev=/images?q=centipede+india&um=1&hl=en


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 23, 2008)

Alot of people thought these were fake,or photoshopped....I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## lugwrench (Dec 23, 2008)

what are you talking about they are not photoshopped


----------



## Comatose (Dec 23, 2008)

Nah, he was saying that when these pics first started appearing everyone was saying they were fake, mostly because of how the black overlaps on the tan tergites. Awesome pede, we need them over here.


----------



## szappan (Dec 23, 2008)

man... those are just awesome, but I'm not getting anything new for a while...


----------



## Steven (Dec 23, 2008)

nobody noticed that the last hardwickei is " stepped on" ?  :evil:  

my fav. hardwickei online picture:
this one, hardwickei arboreal ?

Ps: as far as i know, it's
_Scolopendra hardwick*e*i_


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

that is an awesome pic steven


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome pede 
makes me wish i still had my collection

john


----------



## Chilobrachys (Dec 29, 2008)

are these ever available in the U.S.????


----------



## Jay Sav (Jan 17, 2009)

Steven said:


> nobody noticed that the last hardwickei is " stepped on" ?  :evil


I noticed that too. Sad =(


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 23, 2009)

here's another one ....30cm:? 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ntipede&start=760&ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 23, 2009)

I know this is off topic but after looking at those pics i was wondering what sp. of tarantula that is in the photos at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't look at it until I read your post.  It looks pretty cool whatever it is.  And check out how thick that skink is underneath the pede pic.  I couldn't find even one more pic with that common name.  I know the skink was kind of smashed but I think it's a fatty anyway.


----------



## Scourge (Jan 24, 2009)

Male Poecilotheria, subfusca maybe?

Anyway, that picture you linked to Steven is amazing!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 24, 2009)

cool pics!Looks like a subfusca male pictured to me


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 24, 2009)

syndicate said:


> cool pics!Looks like a subfusca male pictured to me


that was my first guess too but I wasnt sure.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jan 25, 2009)

One more...

http://indianaturewatch.net/displayimage.php?id=26577

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah that's a really good one ...pipe-dream pede for me.


----------

